# HT Speaker System Upgrade Dilemma



## A-rab (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm looking at upgrading my current HT system (KEF E305). I had swapped the subwoofer that came with it for an SVS PB-2000 and aside from the re-energized bass, it's just not doing it for me (upgradeititis?!).

Given the fact that I live in Canada (and that the exchange rate is not fantastic), both options below are roughly the same price. Looking for some direction / help on which of the following options offers the best bang for the buck. My budget for the 5.0 system is maximum $1,800 CAD.

Option 1 (from a local dealer) - $1,400 CAD
Front : KEF Q500 Towers ($600 CAD/ pair)
Center : KEF Q200 Center ($400 CAD)
Surround : KEF Q100 Bookshelves ($400 CAD/pair)

Option 2 (direct from SVS) - approx. 1,305 CAD to 1,885 CAD
Front : SVS Prime Bookshelves ($500 USD/ pair = $580 CAD / pair) or Prime Towers ($1000 USD/ pair = $1,160 CAD / pair)
Center : SVS Prime Center ($350 USD = $410 CAD)
Surround : SVS Prime Satellites ($270 USD/ pair = $315 CAD/pair)

The system is powered by a Denon AVR-X4000 and is mainly used for movies and sports in a 16'x12'x9' room (seating position is 13 feet from the TV).

I'm already an SVS fan and a KEF fan (somewhat) because of the PB-2000 and my current system, however I want to make sure that I'm getting the best value. Also, the local dealer doesn't have the KEF's setup for auditioning (apparently due to too much Boxing Week shopper traffic). I would love to audition both (I know that SVS extends their bill of rights to Canada) but the local dealer would not refund an opened / used system. I would only get an in-store credit.

Looking forward to your recommendations and sorry for the lengthy post! Any other recommendations are most welcome.

Cheers!


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Have you looked into PSB or Paradigm since you are in Canada . ( Not sure if you can get more for your money )


----------



## A-rab (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply ! I looked into Paradigm and couldn't get much for $1,800 aside from a pair of tower speakers. As for PSB, the local dealer I found only carried the more expensive products as they cater mainly to high-end / custom install.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

A-rab said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you thought about these ? http://www.powersoundaudio.com/


----------



## A-rab (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion again! Those are still way out of my price range for a 5.0 system.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

If it were me , spend your money on the the front 3 ( L C R) pick up a set of used speakers for the rear.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Ever look at used all around? It's a great way to stretch a budget. Maybe some dealer demos? It can't hurt to ask! The Svs speakers look like a great setup not sure on Canadian return policy but you should know about that.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Having never heard a SVS speaker I cannot have a an opinion on them based on personal experience.
Having heard many different KEF speakers the system you posted would be a big step up for you.
The SVS are probably very good, but since I am familiar with the KEF products that would be the safe choice for. me.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

From Crutchfield Ca

I would look at 3 of the Definitive SM55 speakers for the front l/c/r
http://www.crutchfield.ca/Definitive_StudioMonitor_55_bookshelf_speaker_eac_p/735sm55.htm

And 2 of the Definitive SM45 for the surrounds
http://www.crutchfield.ca/Definitive_StudioMonitor_45_bookshelf_speaker_eac_p/735sm45.htm

This would be the optional Definitive Center channel
http://www.crutchfield.ca/Definitive_CS_8040HD_Centre_Channel_Speaker_w_Pass_p/735cs8040.htm


----------



## A-rab (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks zieglj01, I'll look into these for sure!


----------

